# What is the weirdest thing your hedgie has annointed with?



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Just a fun question I thought I'd ask after my strange experience tonight. My dad was visiting today and I set Poppy on the ground so he could meet her. My dad sat on the floor next to her. Poppy ran up to him and decided to annoint with his pants! 
Poppy also LOVES to annoint with sweet potato baby food! What do your hogs annoint with? They are such funny creatures!


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

Everything her food meal worms she LOVES to anoint with blankets dont ask me what's special about blankets but when I take a blanket lay it on the floor she goes and happily anoints, it's that or she attacks them actually I think most of the time she attacks. She also has a weird thing for feet if we put her on the floor and watch her she will attack somebody's feet lol.


----------



## blueoceania (May 26, 2017)

Probably my friends finger. The good old, lick lick BITE annoint.


----------



## Laseterlass (Feb 4, 2017)

Her mate. He was trying to make babies and she began chewing his quills and anointing


----------



## Bea (May 16, 2017)

I gave Fawn a bath yesterday and she really liked the towel I had her wrapped up in


----------



## cloverhedgie7 (Jan 11, 2017)

My hand. She went lick, lick, bite, anoint. It was funny!


----------



## Bea (May 16, 2017)

The new weirdest thing Fawn likes to anoint with is my hair! :grin:


----------



## Tori Marisa (Apr 17, 2017)

My little Pickle always does this with my forearm xD


----------



## Tori Marisa (Apr 17, 2017)

My hedgie the night before last just did it with a black olive


----------

